# Bulk Chicken Breasts?



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,

Im looking at buying some chicken breasts in bulk and didn't know if anyone knew of any contacts?

My first thought was a chicken farm, but I cannot find any in Slough that easily..

Thanks


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Shop around your local butchers you should get 5kg for around £20. It should be quality breast too not that watered down sh!te.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

find someone who has a macro card!!


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Completely off the point but if I was you id got for turkey breast which doesnt tend to be filled with water


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

MissBC said:


> find someone who has a macro card!!


x2


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Iceland frozen cooked chicken breast - 850g for £4

24.4g Protein per 100g


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Speak with your local butcher - I buy all my meat from him and he knocks off a fair bit as I go each and every week 

Also passed some trade his way with other lads from the gym.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

can anyone tell me how much the chicken is in macros then? I can get to macros, but need to know if its worth the trip!

Currently, I get my frozen chicken from asda - 1kg for £3 something, 3.20 maybe?

Depending on the bag you get, some quote 26g protein per 100g, others quote less - but the majority of mine have been 26g

Tempted to go to a butcher and ask for a bulk deal, id buy a hell of a lot and freeze it - so surley they'd do that for cheap


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

macro is £36 or 38kg quid for 10kg dude


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I go to bookers cashand carry. 5kg chicken breast for £16.99


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

macro is awesome we brought 30kgs a few weeks ago


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Makro is £18.99 for about 24 chicken breasts...

They're good quality but I dont know the nutritional value of them. Does anyone else know?


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

I got two boxes from makro, half price

10kg for 20 quid. Pretty sure I counted almost 50 breasts and they were big ones at that


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Makro is a great idea thanks guys

but also Im a student so struggle to get a membership card.... any suggestions around this?


----------

